# Kühlmittel für -200° C?



## Xervia (12. März 2011)

*Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich würde gerne von euch wissen ob ihr ein Kühlmittel kennt das noch bei -200° C flüssig ist?

Ich möchte nähmlich so meinen pc Kühlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder ich lasse einfach meinen kommpletten pc mit LN2 Fluten (der pc ist natürlich dicht und isoliert)


----------



## zcei (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Frage ist auch, ob die Pupe diese extremem Minusgrade überhaupt mitmacht...
Aber soweit ich weiß ist Helium das einzige Element was noch halbwegs gut händelbar an den absoluten Nullpunkt rankommt.
Das ist aber sauteuer (also flüssig) ausserdem wirst du extreme Druckprobleme haben!


----------



## True Monkey (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



Sry .....aber hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von Stickstoff und seiner eigenschaften ? 

weil flüssigen Stickstoff in einen geschlossenen Kreislauf kannst du gleich mal knicken und deinen PC darin versenken geht schon mal gar nicht da einige Bauteile bei mehr wie 50°- ihren dienst verweigern ....von den laufenden kosten mal ganz abgesehen.

und wozu das ganze überhaupt 

ach ja ....falls du Geld selber anbaust schau dich einfach nach flüssigen Helium um


----------



## zcei (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ....falls du Geld selber anbaust...


 
 made my day


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

so wird dein vorhaben umgesetzt:
-200°C Club ist jetzt offen
pumpe ist ein kompressor. wärmetauscher also verflüssiger wird im flüssigen stickstoff getaucht.

allerdings verbraucht sich der flüssige stickstoff. muss daher in bestimmten zeiträumen nachgefüllt werden.

ein kreislauf ähnlich einer wasserkühlung kannst du nicht einsetzen. das überlebt keine pumpe


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Ich kenne keine Flüssigkeit, die bei -200°C und bei normaler Raumtemperatur flüssig sind; ist letzteres nicht der Fall verflüchtigt sich das Kühlmittel aber wenn das System nicht in Betrieb ist und entsprechend gekühlt wird bzw. es kommt zu einem sehr hohen Druck, für den das System ausgelegt sein müsste

Die Flüssigkeit mit dem niedrigsten Schmelzpunkt, die auch bei Raumtemperatur noch flüssig ist, die ich kenne ist Ethanol mit -114°C; allerdings wird es auch schon oberhalb seines Schmelzpunks zunehmend dickflüssig und lässt sich kaum noch pumpen

Ich würde einfach direkt LN2 im Kreislauf verwenden, das ist am einfachsten; Pumpe, Leitungen und Dichtungen müssen aber freilich für die Temperatur ausgelegt sein, sonst könnte es zu Materialermüdung kommen, in tiefkaltem Zustand könnten die Leitungen auch so steif werden, dass sie unter Umständen brechen und ähnliches

Am besten wäre wohl die Verwendung von Kupferrohren als Leitungen, da sollte es die wenigsten Probleme geben

Auch bei der Pumpe kann es Probleme geben; innerhalb der Pumpe könnten Teile durch die Niedrigen Temperaturen spröde werden und im Betrieb brechen, ein weiteres Problem sind die Dichtungen; allerdings kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass auch eine herkömmliche WaKü Pumpe den Bedingungen standhält; ich würde sagen: probieren geht hier über studieren...


----------



## zøtac (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Muss Stickstoff nicht den Aggregatzustand ändern um Wärme auf zu nehmen? Dann wer das in nem geschlossenem Kreislauf doch ziemlich sinnlos 
Sagts mir wenn ich müll rede, aber ich glaub nicht das das hin haut


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

stickstoff würde sich ausdehnen bei er lösung ähnlich eines wakükreislaufs.
aber oben in der skizze ist der flüssoge stickstoff in einem offenen behälter und lühlt dann einen wärmetauscher der in den flüssigen stickstoff eingetaucht ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Muss Stickstoff nicht den Aggregatzustand ändern um Wärme auf zu nehmen? Dann wer das in nem geschlossenem Kreislauf doch ziemlich sinnlos
> Sagts mir wenn ich müll rede, aber ich glaub nicht das das hin haut


 
Stickstoff kann natürlic auch unter Beibehaltung seines Aggregatzustandes Wärme aufnehmen. Nur sollte man ihn @1bar dann nicht über -196°C aufheizen 
Allerdings sehe ich bei diesem System allgemein keinen Sinn für einen geschlossenen Kreislauf. Geschlossenes Kreisläufe setzt man normalerweise ein, damit man nicht ständig Kühlmittel nachfüllen muss - das muss man hier aber sowieso. Also kann man auch direkt mit einem offenen Kreislauf arbeiten, aus dem der gasförmige Stickstoff entweichen kann.


----------



## Xervia (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

1. Ich suche ein Kühlmittel das durch den Flüssigen Stickstoff (/ Helium) Kalt gemacht wird!
2. Ich weiß dass, der Flüssige Stickstoff (/ Helium) siedet und sich verflüchtigt wodurch auch der Druck steigt (arbeite schon an einer lösung).
3. Die pumpe wird die extreme Kälte aushalten.


----------



## Xervia (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



Superwip schrieb:


> ... Ich würde einfach direkt LN2 im Kreislauf verwenden...



Das ist keine Schlechte idee, dann würde ich es so machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da stickstoff unter -210° C fest wird, ist das nicht möglich
Also wer es schaft LN2 -209° C kalt zu bekommen der solte keine probleme mit dem Siden haben, oder es direkt wie Eis zu verwenden ,mit hilfe des Heliums, wo es längere Zeit fest bleibt!


----------



## Loby (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



Xervia schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich würde gerne von euch wissen ob ihr ein Kühlmittel kennt das noch bei -200° C flüssig ist?
> 
> Ich möchte nähmlich so meinen pc Kühlen:
> ...


 
Ist schon der 1-April? Selten so gelacht, kauf dir ne fertig Wakü und mach dir nen Kleber mit -200° drauf, dann biste der Held und kannst ganz stolz auf dich sein.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

ich sag jetzt auch nix mehr zu dem thema


----------



## Jan565 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Das wird nicht Funktionieren, weil es 1. Zu Teuer ist und 2. nur 2 Mittel gibt die in Frage kommen würde. Deine Pumpe kann es nur aushalten, wenn die für solche Zwecke gebaut ist, ansonsten kann man es vergessen. Außerdem ist so etwas nicht für 24/7 tauglich. Da ist eine gut Wakü billiger und besser. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du ein paar hundert Liter Ln2 so auftreiben kannst und bekommst.


----------



## Dommerle (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Wie geil^^
Selten so gelacht.
Das ist niemals alltagstauglich und außerdem endlos teuer. Ich wüsste bessere Dinge, die man mit dem Geld machen könnte...


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Ich denke mit mehreren zehntausend Euro kann man schon rechnen, dazu kommen hohe Betriebskosten durch den Energieverbrauch im kW Bereich, in ein normales PC Gehäuse wird das sicher auch nicht passen ^^

Den gesamten PC mit LN2 zu fluten ist prinzipiell nicht möglich; es wird kaum zu verhindern sein, dass einzelne Bauteile, insbesondere Kondensatoren das nicht aushalten... aber bei einem offenen Budged kann man sich ja sicher ein entsprechendes MB und eine Entsprechende GraKa spezialanfertigen lassen... 

Die extremste Kühlung, die meiner Meinung nach mit realistischem Aufwand einigermaßen Alltagstauglich realisierbar ist wäre eine "herkömmliche" KoKü Kaskade, einen geschlossenen Kreislauf bei -200°C halte ich für absolut unrealisierbar, zumindestens Alltagstauglich und mit hausmitteln; ein offener Kreislauf, in den laufend frisches LN2 nachgefüllt wird und der nicht für den Alltagsbetrieb sondern nur zum Benchen gedacht ist ist aber sicher durchaus realisierbar, gab es auch schon öfter


----------



## Psytis (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

frag mal bitte nach ob du Rohre für eine Mediumstemperatur von -200°C bekommst.

so eine Verrorung kannst du im PC vergessen. ich hab ein Rohr gefunden für -50°C.
Als nächstes mach mal bitte einen Schweiss-kurs/prüfung dass du in dem Tieftemperatur-bereich überhaupt brauchbare Schweiss/Lötnähte hinbekommst.
und bevor du da irgendwas einschaltest, geh bitte zum TÜV und lass eine Druckprüfung machen bei der Temperatur.
hm, aber ich glaub der TÜV will da ein Sicherheitsventil drinn haben, da kannst ja mal bei Leser nachfragen ob die dir sowas anbieten können. (bei -200°C werden die dir aber sicher nix liefern können. wir hatten schon bei -40°C umgebungstemperatur probleme was zu bekommen, aber da waren es afaik 400bar)


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Also ehrlich mal...      geht´s noch?
Reicht ein normaler Kompressor da nicht aus???
Allein der Energieaufwand.
Was soll das? Das ist nicht mal mehr komisch!


----------



## zøtac (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Vielleicht will er ja damit das Atomkraftwerk in Japan kühlen


----------



## Darkness8839 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

 was hast du denn für einen pc? reicht denn da nicht auch eine wasserkühlung??


----------



## frido007 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja damit das Atomkraftwerk in Japan kühlen


 
Das ist mir vorher beim durchlesen auch in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Moose83 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für -200° C?*

Ich bin dafür, das jemand hier dicht macht! Er das hier ausartet.

@Mod, bitte mal hier schließen!!!


----------

